# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >   Aty ku nuk lejohet meditimi.

## Brari

..aty ku ka te drejte te marre jete njerezish cdo qaflesh zhulanjos me 4 klase  fillore.
 Bir Selman i nenes per ke te meditoj me pare..thot populli.

 Ja si  po u merret jeta femijve ne Shqiperi. Per dite vriten te pafajshem.
-----------------------------------

Përplasen të fortët, vritet 13-vjeçarja 
Dy rivalët luftë me armë në mes të qytetit.

Esmeralda Vlora

SHKODER

Shkodra, qyteti i haresë e kulturës, prej vitesh peng i "të fortëve", mbrëmë humbi një fëmijë të pafajshëm, viktimë e çmendurisë së dy fundërrinave. Nuk ka si të etiketohet ndryshe lufta në mes të qytetit, tamam afër "5 heronjve", mes Mir Koçisë dhe Kujtim Vajoshit.

Një histori e vjetër mes këtyre dy "të fortëve" të Shkodrës ka shënuar mbrëmë vonë një viktimë të rastësishme, vajzën 13-vjeçare. Jetmira Molla, në fillim ka mbetur e plagosur në gjendje shumë të rëndë, ndërsa po kalonte rrugën për të shkuar drejt shtëpisë për dore me mamanë dhe me vëllain.

Sipas burimeve nga Ministria e Rendit, inati mes Mir Koçisë dhe Kujtim Vajoshit, ka nisur pak kohë më parë për arsye krejt banale. Pas grindjeve të tyre, e pas plagosjes së njërit, dje Kujtim Vajoshi, në orën 19.30 të mbrëmjes është hasur me Mir Koçinë dhe e ka qëlluar atë me armë zjarri. Kaq ka mjaftuar që në mes të qytetit, pranë lokalit "Ulqini" në krah të "5 Heronjve" të nisin breshëritë. Njëri prej shkodranëve ishte i armatosur me një pistoletë, ndërsa tjetri me automatik tip "Tomson". Nga breshëritë e shumta ka mbetur e plagosur vazja 13-vjeçare, Jetmira. Gjithnjë sipas Ministrisë, pas disa minutash luftë, Vajoshi është larguar në këmbë, ndërsa Koçia me automjetin e tij. Në të njëjtën kohë, një furgon, i cili ishte parkuar rastësisht në anë të rrugës i ka ardhur në ndihmë vogëlushes, e cila ishte e shoqëruar me të ëmën dhe me vëllanë. Asnjëri prej familjarëve të saj nuk ka mundur të thotë asnjë fjalë edhe disa minuta pas krismave, por vetëm kanë hipur në furgon dhe janë nisur drejt spitalit. Nëna e vëllai ishin krejtësisht të shokuar dhe sipas dëshmitarëve, të cilët janë pyetur nga policia nuk kanë folur asnjë fjalë për disa minuta radhazi, madje as nuk kanë bërtitur. Më pas policia është hedhur direkt në aksion dhe ka arritur të ndalojë Kujtim Vajoshin, i cili ka qenë duke u larguar në këmbë nga vendi i ngjarjes.

-------------

----------


## Brari

Gazeta sot shkruan..
............

..Me qindra në varrimin e 13-vjeçares 
Në shenjë proteste për pasigurinë dhe kaosin në qytet .

SHKODER

Ka kaluar me tronditje për qytetin e Shkodrës, vdekja e vajzës 13-vjeçare, e cila u plagos rëndë nga një shkëmbim zjarri, pasditen e së premtes. Me dhimbjen e familjes Molla janë bashkuar dhe bashkëqytetarët e tyre, të cilët janë bashkuar në ceremoninë e varrimit të vogëlushes në orën 18.00 të së shtunës. 

Një numër i madh qytetarësh, kanë rrethuar pallatin në lagjen Rus, si i vetmi ngushëllim që mund të jepnin për familjen, si dhe në shenjë proteste për situatën që po kalon qyteti e pasigurinë që ndjejnë të gjithë në rrugë. Brenda këtij muaji, 13-vjeçarja, është viktima e dytë e mitur, pas masakrës të Sadik Kuniqit, ku ngeli i vrarë një 3-vjeçar. 

Jetmira Molla, 13 vjeç, nxënëse në shkollën "Skënderbeg", vajza e vetme e çiftit Molla, vajza e bukur me flokë të verdhë, siç e thërrisnin komshinjtë, është shoqëruar për në varreza, duke u kthyer në një simbol proteste për kaosin që po kalon qyteti. Ajo jetonte në pallatin pranë konsultores, me të ëmën dhe dy vëllezërit, pasi babai i saj ishte emigrant në Itali. 

Ngjarja tragjike ndodhi të premten rreth orës 19.30, afër Radio- Shkodrës. Dy rivalët kanë qëlluar në drejtim të njëri-tjetrit përballë lokal "Ulqinit", duke plagosur rëndë vajzën 13-vjeçare, e cila po ecte në trotuar bashkë me të ëmën dhe njërin nga vëllezërit. Një makinë e ndodhur rastësisht aty e ka çuar menjëherë në spital. Mjekët kanë qëndruar rreth 4 orë në sallën e operacionit pa arritur që ta shpëtojnë. Kjo, pasi plumbi i marrë në drejtim të vetullës ka qenë fatal.

Policia ka arritur që vetëm 300 metra larg vendit të ngjarjes të ndalojë njërin nga protagonistët, Kujtim Vajushi, ndërkohë që ai po largohej në këmbë, nëpër një nga rrugicat pranë Radio-Shkodrës. Sipas burimeve zyrtare të policisë, Kujtim Vajushi, është cilësuar si një nga autorët e kësaj ngjarje. Policia ka sekuestruar dhe pistoletën, e cila mendohet të ketë qëlluar gabimisht ndaj vajzës. Një gjë të tillë, e ka vërtetuar dhe ekspertiza e bërë me gëzhojën e gjetur në vendngjarje. Burime nga policia, bëjnë të ditur se asnjë nga dy protagonistët Vajushi dhe Koçia, nuk kanë qenë persona të shpallur në kërkim. Si shkak për shkëmbimin e zjarrit, policia jep një ngjarje të ndodhur 7 muaj më parë, kur Vajushi është plagosur në Parrucë. Por dhe në këtë rast nuk ka pasur denoncim në polici, duke e lënë këtë ngjarje të padokumentuar dhe pa autorë.

..................................................  ...
komenti im..

Kriminelet "luajne me qarin" sepse ata jane te garantuar nga parlamenti i Namuk Dokles se mund te vrasin ke te duan e kur te duan e sa te duan dhe denim me vdekje nuk marrin.

Per tu dukur si "europiane"  parlamenti i deputetve kriminele e  hajdut   hoqi denimin me vdekje. 

rrofte demokracia shqiptare, parajsa e banditve..
Bravo Parlamenti yne!

----------


## Albioni

Me keqardhjen me te madhe shpreh ngushellimet me te thella per familjen e se ndjeres.

Njekohesisht shpreh indinjaten me te madhe kundrejt qeveris aktuale ne Shqiperi. Eshte nje nga shkaktaret kryesore te ketyre viktimave.

----------


## Pretty Devil

me trondite me kete lajm, megjithese tashti keto gjana, sidomos ne shkoder, hahen me buke e me kryp cdo dite....

dreqi e hangert ate qeveri dhe ata persona te cilet e qujn vedin qeveritare ..... ata jane me te rrezikshmit, sepse jane kriminela por me maskat e bukura te karrigeve te nalta....... me te thane te drejte me vjen keq kur cdo dite e ma shum e vertetoj se shkodra asht ma pak e favorizumja e qeverise se viteve te fundit, noshta hic e simpatizume ......

ky qytet asht mai vjeter
ndoshta se lacjumi romak
djep i kultures si askush tjeter
sot pas dymije vjetesh
ngjan si qytet fshat

noshta po hakmerren perendite
se ta paten zili o qytet
sot po lindin e rriten fmijte
po lindin e rriten pa djep

ne djepin tan kolose ke rrite
te nihesh krenare hak e ke
ne klase ke mete per politike
s'pyt kush si ke kene, por pyt si je

me ty SHKODER po losin partite
mish per top po te perdorin o e shkrete
si njerka me ty sillen qeverite
tue than , SHKODRA sdo shtet ...............

 :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Brari

Pretty Shkodrane!!!

 Kush e ka bere poezine me nalt?  Ishte e mrekullushme. Suksese!!

Simbas statistikave Shkodra ze vendin e pare ne republike per vrasje si prefekture.
Kjo eshte tragjedi kur mendon se ai qytet eshte djepi i kultures shqiptare dhe qyteti ku  kane dale dhe humanistet me te medhej te popullit tone.
Gjithmon kur kemi then   "shkodran" kemi menduar  nji njeri ndryshe nga te tjeret. Kemi menduar nji djal zotni me humor, fisnik, te kulturuar, i xhveshur nga dogmat staliniste, me gusto perendimore, pak demode ne veshje por elegant, me dhemb pak te prishur por me zemer te madhe.. etj etj.

Nga dolen keta vrases sot???

Sdi.

----------


## Brari

Cbenet mor aman..
----------------------Ja cthone lajmet..

SKRAPAR/ Arrestohet autori: "Ma dridhte me samarxhiun e fshatit" 

Krimi në familje, burri ekzekuton gruan me kazmë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Halit Tafa

SKRAPAR 

Një tjetër krim brenda familjes, por kësaj radhe në rrethin e Skraparit. Burri vret me kazmë gruan e tij për motive xhelozie, duke lënë 7 fëmijë jetime. Ngjarja ka ndodhur dje në mbrëmje, në fshatin Osojë, 22 kilometra në veri të Çorovodës. 

Shefi i komisariatit të këtij qyteti, Rexhep Mula, ka pohuar për Gazetën Shqiptare: Muke Caka, 57 vjeç, ka vrarë me kazmë bashkëshorten e tij, nënën e shtatë fëmijëve, Fatmira Caka, 47 vjeçe. Autori është arrestuar në banesën e tij. Sipas të njëjtit burim, gjithçka ka ndodhur për motive xhelozie, pasi, sipas pohimeve të të arrestuarit, e shoqja e tradhtonte me samarxhiun e fshatit. Komisari i Çorovodës ka bërë të ditur se sherri kishte nisur në orën 19.00 në bahçen e shtëpisë. Pas një debati të ashpër, bashkëshorti ka rrëmbyer kazmën dhe e ka qëlluar gruan në kokë, duke e lënë të vdekur në vend. Më pas, i qetë, ai ka hyrë në banesë, duke e lënë trupin e Fatmirës të shtrirë mbi bar. Një orë më vonë ka mbërriur në vendin e ngjarjes policia, e lajmëruar nga fqinjët, e cila e ka arrestuar pa asnjë rezistencë autorin e vrasjes, Muke Cakën. Ky i fundit, sipas shefit të komisariatit, ka thënë se e kishte vrarë bashkëshorten, pasi ajo "prej kohësh ia dridhte me samarxhiun e fshatit". Kështu, gruaja do të varroset sot, burri do të qëndrojë në qeli, ndërsa nuk dihet fati i 7 fëmijëve jetimë. Ky është rasti i tretë brenda dy javësh, që krimi në familje merr jetë njerëzish. Fillimisht në Patos, kur burri ekzekutoi me thikë, për të njëjtat motive, gruan e tij, si dhe plagosi dy vajzat, njëra prej të cilave vdiq në spital. Pak ditë më vonë, në qendër të Vlorës, burri plagosi rëndë me automatik gruan e tij, vrau dy vajzat e mitura dhe më pas plagosi veten. Ndërsa ngjarja e fundit, është ajo e mbrëmshmja, kur burri vrau gruan me kazmë.

----------------------
Shkoni more ne gjykate e ndahuni si njerez e jo keshtu...
Apo gjithmon sic na mesonte partia..ne njeren dore pushken e ne tjetren kazmen.. 
Mjere ne...

----------


## Arbushi

o brar ky eshte forumi i meditimeve veri te shtypi keto gjera te lutem se plot halle kemi vete edhe nje e dy ti me sihariqe na duhesh. 
mos mu merzit se te kam xhan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Henri

Bra, kete temen e vetme po deshe mbaje per meditimet e tua qe "normalisht" jane te palejuara  :i hutuar:  Te tjerat do me duhet t'i fshij ose transferoj, pasi nuk eshte dhe aq forumi i pershtatshem, prandaj ta bashkova temen tjeter me kete te ketushmen.

Me thuaj po pati ndonje problem

H.

----------


## Brari

Henrush...bej si te dush...

Nuk zemrohet brari me gocat kurre....
Ku te doni me coni  vetem mos me tradhetoni...lol.

Arbush....a e di se je si rrush...
Mos u zi me shoqet e shoket e Klases..Gocat e bukura ashtu vujn se jan te rrethuara nga xhelozite..po ti ec perpara e mos xej kryt cka thojn hallku...

----------


## shkodrane82

ME KEQARDHJE DEGJOVA KETE LAJM TE KEQ PER VAJZEN PA FAJ 
ME MUNGON SHUME SHKODRA SEPSE JAM SHUME LARGDHE KUR DEGJOJ KESHTU GJERASH ME VJEN SHUME KEQ.......NU KJAM E ZOJA ME BA ASGJA PER ATO NJERZ TE PAFAJSHEM DHE PER FAMILJEN E ASAJ VAJZE FATKEQE............VECSE MU LUT ZOT FORTESOJI DHE ASGJA MA SHUME........NDIHEM KAQ KEQ SEPSE KUSH DO MUNDE TE KISHTE QENE VIKTIME NE ATO MOMENTE DHE NJEREZ QE NE NJOFIM DHE QE I DOJME......ZOTI IMALLKOFTE ATO NJEREZ NQS DOJNE TE VRASIN NJERI TJETRIN JANE TE LIRE NE VENDE QE SKA NJEREZ PO JO NE MES QYTETIT .........
SDI CA ME THANE MA VEC ZOTI I RUJTE PREJ RREZIQEVE NJEREAIT QE KENA ATJE

----------


## Brari

Jemi  njerez dhe  shqiptare dhe nuk mjafton meditimi vetem per  "gjethe".

Ja  c'ben nje pis. Lexoni pak gazet.
------------
Viktima ende ndodhet në trotuaret e shtetit fqinj. Ishte e martuar dhe kishte një vajzë


Tetë vjet burg se trafikoi kushërirën


Fier, Shpëtim Myrtaj kishte dërguar si prostitutë në Itali vajzën e hallës 

FIER- Gjykata e Fierit ka dënuar dje me tetë vjet heqje lirie një 33- vjeçar të akuzuar për trafikimin e kushërirës së tij. Shpëtim Myrtaj, nga Patosi, mori këtë masë dënimi nga gjykata e shkallës së parë, pasi dy vjet më parë ka trafikuar në Itali vajzën e hallës së tij, me anë të mashtrimit. Ai u denoncua si i tillë nga bashkëshorti i viktimës dhe është arrestuar nga policia e Sarandës në mars të vitit të kaluar. Pas një hetimi dhe procesi relativisht të gjatë gjyqësor njeriu që trafikoi kushërirën e tij do t'i duhet të vuajë tetë vjet heqje lirie. 

Historia
Kushërira e të dënuarit është nga Krasi i Tepelenës. Ajo ishte e martuar në fshatin Zhulat (Tepelenë) dhe nga kjo martesë kishte dhe një vajzë Për të shmangur sadopak hallet ekonomike ajo erdhi familjarisht në qytetin e Patosit, rreth 5 vjet më parë. I shoqi i saj u punësua në ndërmarrjen e naftës. Sipas akuzës, Shpëtimi që jetonte në këtë qytet vinte shpesh në familjen e kushërirës dhe duke parë varfërinë në të cilën ajo jetonte i premtoi punësim në Itali, tek një kushëriri i tyre, dhe më pas të tërhiqte dhe familjen. Dhe kështu vendosën. Vajzën e la tek njerëzit e burrit, ndërsa vetë niset së bashku me kushëririn drejt Vlorës. Automjeti që i çoi drejt këtij qyteti drejtohej nga një i afërm i tyre. Që të tre ishin kushërinj të dytë, por shoferi me vajzën nuk njiheshin pasi ata nuk ishin takuar më parë. Më pas Shpëtimi së bashku me të shkojnë në Itali dhe atje, sipas viktimës e ka detyruar me dhunë që të prostituajë nëpër rrugët e një qyteti italian. Pas disa muajsh shoferi i cili i çoi deri në Vlorë pyet një kushëririn e tij se çfarë bëri Shpëtimi me atë vajzën. Ka qënë ky që i ka treguar se viktima e Shpëtimi ishte kushërira e tyre e dytë. I ndier ndoshta fajtor drejtuesi i mjetit që i çoi në Vlorë dy kushërinjtë e parë i ka treguar historinë bashkëshortit të viktimës dhe ky i fundit ka bërë denoncimin në policinë e Fierit, duke bërë të mundur dhe arrestimin dhe më pas dënimin e 33- vjeçarit Myrtaj. Ndërsa viktima, identiteti i së cilës nuk bëhet i ditur, ndodhet ende në rrugët e Milanos. Mësohet se ajo ka marrë dajon në telefon dhe i ka thënë "më gënjeu Shpëtimi dhe tani nuk di se çfarë të bëjë".
Vladimir Muçaj

----------


## Brari

6 vjet dhe akoma nuk i mblodhi armet Qeveria leshit. 
Sa mire milionat dine ti mbledhin per vete dhe aty ku "dhe pula ha gure".
Kriminelet  injorante jane zoter te jetes se njerzve paqesore ne atdheun tone te frikshem..

  Ja c'thote gazeta.

"Puthja qe me vrau te dashurin
Luljeta Ndoka Tirane - Ajo nuk e beson ende se i dashuri nuk jeton me. Nuk e ka mbledhur ende vehten. Vetem qan dhe fjalet e nxjerra nga goja me shume ngjajne me belbezima. Elisa, vajza 18 vjecare te ciles i vrane ne sy te dashurin me te cilin shume shpejt do te fejohej, rrefen ato minuta tmerri ne nje lokal ne fshatin Ibe. Kishte enderruar nje jete te lumtur me Dorianin, nje jete pa probleme pasi "ai ishte fantastik" sic e cileson ajo. Por, te vdekur, kurre se kishte menduar e imagjinuar. Ajo erdhi aq papritur dhe pa asnje shkak, sa cdo kush qe e degjon irritohet. Te mendosh se sebepi ishte nje puthje, kjo per vajzen me lotet ne sy eshte cmenduri. 

E te mendosh se Dori i kishte thene se kostumin gri do ta vishte diten e dasmes, por qe e veshi diten e vdekjes, dhimbja merr nota te tjera.

Elisa rrefen: "Ja si ka ndodhur ngjarja" 

Humbjen e Dorit po e perjeton me mjaft dhimbje edhe e dashura e tij me te cilen shpejt do te fejohej. Ajo tregon me hollesi se si ka ndodhur ngjarja. "Ishim duke pire kafe, meqe furgoni vinte ne oren 18.00 dhe filloi shiu. Ne nje moment qe me ka puthur Dori, vjen nje burre para nesh, na sheh gjithe inat, e me pas fillon e na godetme pellembe qe te dyve", nis rrefimin e saj Elisa, duke fshire lotet. Me pas ajo tregon se burri hyri brenda ne lokal, dhe del nga dritarja e tij. "Me pas ai vjen me nje pistolete ne dore. Ne ate moment ne u tromaksem te gjithe. Dori dhe shoku tjeter Shpetimi, hyjne brenda qe te sqarohen dhe ne papritmas degjojme krisma", thote ajo. "Nuk doja ta besoja. Ne ato momente i kam rene xhamit te dritares me koke dhe ulerisja me sa kisha ne koke. "Nuk ka mundesi. O Dori, cohu se ti nuk ke vdekur", bertisja me te madhe. Por ai kishte pushuar se jetuari, duke na lene te gjitheve me nje dhimbje qe nuk gjej fjale ta shpreh. Nuk me besohej. Prisja qe nga momenti ne moment, ai te cohej dhe te na falte perseri ate buzeqeshjen e tij karakteristike", thote Elisa duke kerkuar te falur se per momentin nuk mund te fliste se e kishin mberthyer lotet. Por gjithcka tashme kishte mbaruar. Elisa tregon se pas krimit vrasesi ishte larguar mjaft i qete, duke i lene shoket e Dorit qe te vuanin pasojat e veprimit te tij absurd. "U demoralizova fare. Mire qe me mbajti Klenti me Shpetimin se nuk e di c'do te kisha bere. Eshte e tmerrshme. Ne shkuam per qejf, dhe u kthyem me nje person me pak. Ende nuk arrij ta besoj". E serish ajo fshin lotet. Lote qe nuk do t'i thahen kurre, pasi ajo pa me syte e saj vdekjen e njeriut te saj me te dashur per arsyen me absurde ne bote. "Ai ka qene fantastik, shume i mire. Tani me duket se gjithe jeten do te me ece ters. Me ate djale kisha lidhur gjithcka. Kishim bere gjithe ato plane, te cilat u hodhen ne ere pergjithnje. Pak momente para se te vritej me tha: "Kur te martohemi do te vesh ate kostumin gri qe te pelqen ty. Kete ma thoshte gjithmone. Ende nuk dua ta besoj qe ai e veshi te nesermen per ne rrugen drejt varrit", thote ajo duke qare. Serish lot... Ajo tregon se ka dy vjet qe eshte e dashuruar me Dorin dhe se familjet e te dyve kishin dijeni per kete. "Une do te vij t'i takoj prinderit e Dorit sa here qe ata te kene nevoje per mua", thote ajo me syte e skuqur nga lotet.

Klenti Iliazi, shoku i Dorit qe ate dite festonte ditelindjen

"Ate dite ishim mbledhur per te festuar ditelindjen time. Me vjen shume keq per ate qe ndodhi", thote Klenti nderkohe qe pi kafen e ngushellimit tek familja e Dorit. Ndersa familjaret e viktimes shprehen se per nje dite nuk dihej fare se ku ishte Klenti. "Vetem kam ecur rrugeve. Nuk e dija se nga po shkoja. Une doja ta besoja ate qe kam pare me dy syte e mi. Ne cdo moment me vjen para sysh skena makabre. Shpetimi qe i vinte gishtin tek plaga Dorit qe ai te mos humbiste shume gjak dhe qe mundohej t'i nxirrte gjuhen. Elisa qe nuk dinte c'bente nga dhimbja dhe qe nuk donte ne asnje moment qe te shkeputej nga ai. Bertisnim me te madhe dhe kerkonim ndihme. Pas nje ore erdhi policia, e cila as qe e mbulonte viktimen. Dorit i dilte gjak nga koka dhe goja. Ishte mavijosur dhe shperfytyruar fare", tregon Klenti, i cili duket se eshte fajtor qe shkuan te festonin pikerisht me rastin e ditelindjes se tij. "Ne na pelqente ai vend dhe i kishim marre te gjitha mjetet per piknik. Berxolla, zgare etj. Madje, dy vajza nga Iba na sollen edhe nje krah dru dhe Dori i dha nje shishe fanta".

Motra dhe mamaja e Dorit: "E morem vesh nga televizori" 

Ndersa babai i Dorit, Thanasi rri ne karrige duke u dridhur nga dhimbja, motra e Dorit, Ina, dhe e ema Liljana, tregojne se vrasjen e te shtrenjtit te tyre e kishin marre vesh nga televizori. May 16, 2000_ donim ta besonim. Fillimisht nuk ia vume re fort spikerit sepse u dha me nje mbiemer tjeter. Por nje telefonate bere nga Edi, shoku i tij, na e trazoi keq shpirtin. Ai na tha se Dori ishte plagosur dhe se ishte ne spital. Por, kur morem vesh te verteten, kemi vene kujen. Ai s'i ka bere keq asnjeriu. Linte shpirtin per shoqerine. Pese leke te kishte i ndante me shoket e vet" thote Ina dhe Liljana. Dhoma e Dorit dje dukej mjaft e mjere, mjaft bosh. Neper shtepi levizte macja, te ciles Dori donte t'ia vinte emrin Kiti. "Ne sikur na e ndiente zemra se dic do t'i ndodhte. Tre ditet e fundit ai ka ndenjur ne shtepi dhe vetem rrinte me ne dhe luante me macen. Thanasi i lutej Dorit qe te mos kthehej vone se mos e vrisnin. Madje ai kohet e fundit i shkonte edhe ne Pub Manhattan ku ai punonte", tregojne familjaret e Dorit duke mos pushuar se qari. "Per mua eshte kujdesur kur isha ne spital. Me nderronte si te isha femije", tregon Liljana e paralizuar. Nderkohe, ato tregojne se kur Thanasi e ka marre vesh, ka perplasur koken tek bufeja, mjaft i perhumbur. 

Familjaret: "Varje per kriminelin"

Familjaret e Dorianit mendojne qe do te ishte mjaft e drejte qe Arben Duka te varej. "Ai mund te beje edhe krime te tjera, pasi ne na kane thene qe ishte vrases", shprehen ata. Pjesetaret e familjes se Dorian Benes, kane shume frike se drejtesia nuk do te tregohet e rrepte me Duken dhe ata kerkojne qe te merret masa me ndeshkuese qe mund te ekzistoje. Ne kohen kur gjykata vendosi dje masen e sigurise "burg pa afat" per Duken, te afermit e Dorianit nuk kane pushuar se vajtuari per humbjen e tij, e cila e duket edne e pabesueshme.
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""

  Do thoni ju ..e cka ketu per meditim.. e po vetem per gogesima e perzerirje stomaku e lesh sqetullash nuk do meditojme.. a jemi atdhetare apo bizhdila..

----------


## nitROSHI

te mendosh se ne shqiperi njerezit akoma vriten si pulat. Eshte cmenduri kur degjon se dikush u vra per nje gje kaq absurde.
E gjitha qe mund te them eshte qe jemi nje popull me shume komplekse, popull i shfytyruar nga.... as vete nuk e di nga se.

----------


## denku

E lexova kete artikull dy dite me pare .Nuk doja ta fusja ne forum se eshte shume turbullues dhe ta prish gjakun.O Zot! Nuk di c'te them pervec se ruajna. Te vika e keqja nga nuk e pret,ne diten me te bukur.Me duhet te vesh trikon se po me dridhet trupi.Zoti ja lehtesofte dhimbjen asaj familje dhe te dashures se Dorit.

Denku qe eshte me nerva tani ndaj qelbesirave pushtetare dhe kriminelave

----------


## denku

O Nitrosh mua me duket or vlla se nuk na ka shfytyruar asgje,por dikur na kishin vene maske.

----------


## dimegeni

Nuk ka mundesi ne bote.Ma prishi diten kjo ngjarje.

----------


## Eni

mu be míshi kokriza-kokriza nga ky tmerr qe lexova. Si ka mundesi te humbesh jeten per nje puthje mes te dashurish???

tmerr e sketerre po behet ai vend.....

----------


## Fiori

Ai vend?! Vendi behet nga njerzit dhe ne shqiptaret kemi ne gjak gene qe asnje race tjeter njerzore nuk i ka. Ata ishin ne Shqiperi dhe ja hodhem fajin vendit. Po ne mes te Amerikes me gjithe te mirat shkon tjetri vret te shoqen dhe te vellain e te shoqes vetem sepse nuk donte qe ajo te punonte ne lokalin e te vellait. La jetim 4 femije - me sa kam degjuar. 

Ketu e dhane lajmet dhe gazetat, po duke qene se nuk i ndjek ato, si lajm e degjova nga njerzit qe ishin tmerruar (shqiptari vrau te shoqen). 

Ne jemi shqiptare dhe na bejne pershtypje keto gjera, pasi kane lidhje me ne. Ndersa bota i perjeton cdo dite vrasje te ketij lloji - madje per shkaqe po kaq "banale" sa ajo e artikullit te brarit. 

Mjafton te hapesh televizorin dhe 10 lajmet e para (per te mos thene me shume) tregojne vrasje dhe masakra per arsye te kota - jo krim te organizuar, thjesht "oret" e dikujt qe e pa jeten per se prapi ne ato momente. 

Jeta eshte keshtu - jane bere njerzit si milingonat, shtohen cdo dite e me shume.

----------


## gera

Sot, pasi kam lexuar artikullin a djalit te vrare per njeputhje ka qene hera e pare qe kam qare me gjith shpirt pas nje kohe shume te gjate.............................................  ....

----------


## macia_blu

peshohem ne dhimbjen tende e dhimbem si ti... si ato e si te gjithe ne...



me ke mrekulluar me 

"Kaprolli i shikimit tend me vret me thundra
sa here mora ta vras e s'munda"


dy vragsh...i madh sa nje poezi me  15 strofa.
sa per shkodren e dua aq fort e kam aq kujtime te bukura prej andej.
me mungon biles.
( sa mirdita, sa lezha, sa shkodra , sa tirana...krejt shqiperia...)
ju jap dashurine time si melhem per plaget qe nuk i sheron krejt, po te pakten i zvoglon dhimbjet mendoj..le te . duhemi...qe te  harrojne te tjeret te vrasin.
perqafime....macia_blu

----------

